# New to Archery... need bow advice!



## Blaff (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey everyone! 
I am interested in getting into archery, and am curious what your favorite bows for women are! I am directly between 25 and 25.5 inch draw length, and starting out I am around a 35 pound draw. My ultimate goal is to be up to 50-60 pound draw, and hunt big game animals. I was looking into a Hoyt powermax bow but am between the two draw lengths, so I am looking for opinions! 
Thank you!


----------



## Joe4shore (Mar 4, 2014)

My girl is a beginner. We just bought her the bear finesse. Being a Mathews guy I wanted to get her the Chill SDX but didn't want to invest that much in case she was that into it. The bear quality for the price is well worth it. It has a smooth draw cycle. Holds well for her. Easy to tune. She was banging arrows together the first time she shot it. I would recommend this bow to a beginner


----------



## ALAN_50501 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm new to archery also...I got a diamond infinite edge it is fully adjustable from kids to adults I paid 249.00 for it at sportsman's warehouse 

2015 Diamond infinite edge..
new to archery
new to deer hunting..


----------



## loversmoon (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm new around here and new to archery as well. I started to get the finesse but the shop close to me was out of stock. I instead went with a Diamond infinite edge pro in black ops. I like the overall feel of the bow. its not super heavy and is easily adjustable if I want to go to a heavier draw weight as I grow as an archer. Right now I'm set at 45 lbs with a 24.5 draw length. I did massive amounts of research and the infinite edge pro got great reviews. If you can go shoot a few different bows would be your best option. I'm sure other ladies can chime in on what it is they prefer as well.


----------



## James Susie (Jan 21, 2016)

I came across an article about the Alpine pink camo which they say is suited for the ladies
it's on this link https://authorityarchery.com/manufa...und-bows-confidently-beautiful-pink-camo.html


----------



## hardwaregrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah....another pink bow for the ladies.....The best advice I got and can give is shoot everything that will fit you. There are plenty of bows that will work within those parameters. I bought an inexpensive, very adjustable bow to start with.....but who knows? It could end up being a very good bow forever.... Take a lesson, I hadn't since I was 12 but it all came back when I took my class. Maybe even take the class prior to buying a bow....that's what I try to tell my riders as I'm an MSF coach for Harley Davidson. Bow is cheaper.:darkbeer:


----------



## SCLadyArcher06 (Aug 17, 2015)

I have an Elite Engery 32 and I love it. It is the smoothest bow I have ever drawn. Very easy to get back. I pull 60lbs with my bow


----------



## hardwaregrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

SCLadyArcher06 said:


> I have an Elite Engery 32 and I love it. It is the smoothest bow I have ever drawn. Very easy to get back. I pull 60lbs with my bow


That is a great bow but only goes down to 26"....wouldn't work for her.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Infinate edge is a great bow for first bow. I would advise against pink. You limit your resale customers by more than half and just about anybody can shoot that bow. If you need to get in between the sizes on your cam/mods or adjustment, you can play with string lengths, i.e. put 4 or 5 twists in the string and shorten it 1/4". (requires a bow press) It is also possible to put longer cables on to play with the draw length. Start with a very low poundage setting and shoot hundreds of arrows. Read and watch videos, and join a club and really work on your form! Having the proper spine arrow is really important.


----------



## Theresa1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I just purchased an Elite Spirit, my first bow too. I have the same goal as you (50-60 lb DW). This bow offers great weight range (30-60 lb), so you can grow with it. I also shot a Mathews Chill SDX and really liked it. It was a toss up for me, but I was able to get a new 2015 Elite for cheap on closeout, so that's part of the reason I went with it. Also because I like the feel and the draw of it. Good luck to you!!! I hope we both reach our goals! 

Oh! I'm going to be purchasing this: http://www.amazon.com/Bow-Trainer-S...rds=bow+trainer+strength+training+for+archers 
I've read really good things about it, and it's supposed to help you increase your draw weight quickly.


----------



## elite1992 (Sep 26, 2015)

My girlfriend started off with a bear rumor and now has an elite spirit. Both were easy for her to draw. She really liked both


----------



## HCAgirl (Jan 24, 2016)

I started with an old AR35 but that was 10years ago. I just retired my Parker WIldfireXp, (great bow, just changed sponors) and now have a HCA RAD 4 runner!! It's small, great let off, goes from 30ish pounds (mine at 42) to 50# and short draw. Love this little bow.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the 25-26 inch DL thing going on myself. Depending on the Axle to Axle. Seems the shorter A2A the longer my DL. Now, this is only my thing going on, people are totally different. Being left eye dom. and shooting right handed is also something I do. My only comment for you is Shoot what feels best for YOU. Over the years I have heard, you can shoot this length you should be shooting that!!! If it feels to long, my opinion I don't ex. the shot, meaning that I can't pull thru it. Therefore not feeling it. So Do what makes you happy, what feels the best to you, and know your routing. Oh BTW I shoot many New Breed Archery Bows. Please take a look at them in your adventure in finding that right one!! Just saying, it never hurts to try as many as possible when making it right for you!!!! Good luck and shoot straight my friends!!!


----------



## Utbowhunter70 (Nov 21, 2013)

cant go wrong with the Bowtech "Eva Shockey" signature bow, just bought it for my wife and its amazing!


----------



## carly122193 (Feb 11, 2016)

If you are willing to spend a little more for a bow that will be worth it, I recommend looking into Moxie! They're a new bow company based out of Michigan and have a bow called the Angel that is their women's bow, but all most of the other bows can have short draw cams and lighter limbs put on. They're fast and forgiving bows, and I have loved shooting mine. It's tough to find a quick, quiet, fast, and accurate bow as a woman archer sometimes, but they make a great one. You can look at them at moxiearchery.com. I think the Angel MSRP's for close to $800.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Powermax i heard is a awesome shooting bow. Get what u like and what u can afford.


----------



## Carbon Tracker (Jul 6, 2011)

Elite makes some great bows, I would try one out


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,
Go to your local archery shop and shoot everything! While you're there check out a lesson or two too! Starting with a realization of form allows you to also trouble shoot yourself. Buy a bow square and mark all your settings once your new weapon is tuned. Always check your bow and arrows condition and your arrow should always "click" onto the string. Have fun!


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

Just picked up a PSE Stiletto for my wife two weeks ago and its very impressive. It was super simple to set up and I didnt need to press the bow to adjust it to 35lb draw weight. She is also drawing at 25" with a bit of a longer loop than I would run. Its her first real bow having previously had a Barnett vortex. 

She is very new to this sport and so far the bow has been an excellent choice. We dont have any independently owned archery shops near us so I felt no guilt about purchasing at a considerable savings from an eBay seller with a brick and mortar archery shop out of state, I paid $260.00 shipped and it arrived in factory sealed packaging.

At that draw length 35lbs is as low as you can go without the need of a bow press. You can easily crank it up to 50lbs ( Limbs available in peak weights of 40,50 and 60 lbs hers are the 50) without a press as well. Stated weight 4lbs but I think it feels lighter than that. Grip is very comfortable compared to my Bowtech so thats a huge plus as well.

Brace Height	6 "
Axle to Axle Length	29.75 "
Draw Length	23 " - 27.5 "
Draw Weight	30 lbs - 60 lbs
IBO Speed	312 fps - 320 fps
Weight	4.0 lbs
Let-Off	75%


----------



## PixieChinchilla (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a 25 inch draw length and I'm really happy with my Diamond Infinite Edge Pro (it's my first bow). It's lightweight and the draw weight is adjustable from 5-70lbs, which is ideal for me since I need to work on my upper body strength.


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

My wife started with a Hoyt Vixcen and loves it. However she's moving into a better target bow now so we actually have it for sale. 


USA Archery LII
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## xraygirl (Feb 9, 2016)

I shot every bow I could get into my draw length, the best thing to do is just that.... shoot every bow you can get your hands on. I had a PSE Chaos, and made the dumb decision to sell it and got the infinite edge, and did not like the "spongy" back wall it had. I ended up with a Mathews Chill SDX and love it, and recently ordered a Elite Spirit. It's all in how good something feels to you.


----------



## utah300rum (Jan 23, 2016)

I just got my wife a bow this Saturday she is 5' tall and has a 24" draw.......Over the last week I took her to shoot several bows available Bear Cruzer, Bear Finesse, Bowtech Carbon Rose, Hoyt Ignite, PSE Stinger X Stilleto, Diamond Infinite Edge Pro, Quest Storm & Radical..... I figured I would just let her shoot all the bows the local shops had in stock that would fit her and she what she liked....I was a little worried that she would pick the most expensive bow of them all, so I didn't say anything about price and just kept my mouth shut and let her pick one.

She has never shot a bow before so she was very nervous and self conscious especially when a couple of the shops were busy and had a few people shooting.

But she shot them all and decided the Stinger X "felt the best" she couldn't really explain why when I asked......she just said this one "felt the best" and was her favorite.......she shot the Stinger X at 2 different shops one in camo and one purple so I dont think she even realized it was the same bow, but that is the bow she said she liked best at both shops.... so I bought her the PSE Stinger X Stilleto with 50# limbs..... she has it set to the performance setting right now at about 35#....she can draw it back pretty well even in a sitting position.

To be honest I was a very relieved because the Carbon Rose was her second choice and would have been a lot more than I had to spend. She has been very excited and taking the bow around to all her friends and showing it to them. Now we just the weather to warm up so we can start shooting some more.


----------



## BoiseMike (May 4, 2014)

The Infinite Edge is probably the most versatile, with any draw length and adjustable up to 70 lbs. I think the "Pro" just came out this year, don't know what the difference is between it an the "non-Pro" model. The Mission Craze or Craze II is also exceptionally adjustable. The two weigh only a few ounces different. For a new shooter, absolutely buy a used whatever, shoot it a few thousand shots and then you'll have a baseline and begin to know what you like. 
I'd not worry too much about the cosmetics, but look at the string. Most strings aren't waxed enough - especially if it was a kid's bow. No matter where you buy it, take it to your local pro shop and pay them to check it all out so you know it is safe, strings are good, timing is good, draw length is set for you, and the peep is set for you. That will probably cost you $25. Draw length a little short is better than a little long. 1/4" won't matter.......
Beyond the bow itself, the best money you can spend is going to be on a good sight. I'd spend the $200 on a bow, and another $200 (or nearly) on the sight. don't buy a sight that has red oil in the level. It fades to black when the light goes down. Arrows won't matter. Buy a dozen. You are going to break or loose them sooner rather than later. When I first started, I broke/lost one about every hundred shots. Don't spend the money on the super straight ones. There are basically 3: REALLY straight (.001), Pretty Straight (.003) and Straight (.006). Most people can't tell the difference between the best/worst, except the .001 will be double the money of the .006. Or more. The .006 won't affect your shooting for a LONG time. 
SCOTT makes a great release. I personally prefer a "hook" style and you'll find it easier to use. And worth the money.
Log your shots, especially when you buy a new bow. You'll know the EXACT number of shots in case the string goes south. Happened to me 3 times. Have fun with it!


----------



## m.humm6 (Nov 15, 2015)

I started out with a Hoyt Ruckus as my first bow. It was great for learning.


----------



## stick2014 (May 5, 2016)

Love my Hoyt ignite Vicxen!! Its for sale if you are interested.


----------

